# Rat Breeders In/Near WV?



## ShiloWindy (Oct 13, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any breeders in West Virginia or close by. All my google searches have led to breeders that are 3 plus hours away, so I was hoping there may be someone on the forum with knowledge of closer breeders.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm not certain, but I can tell you that a good breeder is SO worth the drive. While most non-rat lovers can't grasp the idea of putting that much time/thought into it, you are choosing a companion for the next two or three years and while every rat and every situation is different, you obviously want the best little one possible! Great health records are worth their weight in gold. I've avoided hundreds and hundreds of dollars in vet fees by choosing breeders under microscopes. Finding great breeders that are sincerely focused on bettering the health and longevity of our pets more than creating pretty colors and cute babies can be hard, but it's a task worth undertaking. Wishing you the best of luck in your search!


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I second that it's worth the drive for healthy rats. I don't know where in WV you're located but there are a few good ratteries in VA that may be worth looking into.


----------



## ShiloWindy (Oct 13, 2013)

From what I gather people speak highly of breeders and it really is worth the drive to get them. I just got mine from PetCo and I wish I had looked more into breeders over petstores. I like my boys, but they're aren't very personable but I'm still attached to them. I definitely will be getting them from breeders in the future.


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

I absolutly agree, sometimes you just have to make the drive to find that perfect pet! I had to drive over an hour to get my little girl. But it was well worth it in the end.  perhaps a friend or a loved one can come along with you for the drive.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I go between tn and wv all the time. There is a breeder right near near. Better then diamonds rattery. Maybe I could help with a transport if you'd like. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShiloWindy (Oct 13, 2013)

That would be fantastic! I'm looking into this for the future. I have already gotten two from the pet store because I wasn't well educated about rat parenthood, so possibly after the new year I'll be looking into adding to my furry family! Thank you for letting me know about that rattery! I'm sure I can manage a road-trip down to Tennessee with some friends in tow!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

ShiloWindy said:


> That would be fantastic! I'm looking into this for the future. I have already gotten two from the pet store because I wasn't well educated about rat parenthood, so possibly after the new year I'll be looking into adding to my furry family! Thank you for letting me know about that rattery! I'm sure I can manage a road-trip down to Tennessee with some friends in tow!


Better then diamonds is an awesome place to get babies. He has mostly Rex and dumbo eared blues. I'm picking up my blue Rex this weekend and he had a litter born today that I've been waiting for. Unfortunately the little girl I've been waiting for is the runt and may not live. We shall see. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

